# Latest Enclosure To Fit Me Ever Growing Bredli



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

And Testing out before i seal it up :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cotter (Oct 14, 2012)

Unreal Ozimid, Awesome work looking good, any fancy back ground going in there or just keeping simple

Cheers, Leigh


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

The usual big branch and a few plants....im not 100% yet as starting this was a spur of the moment thing (didnt play golf this weekend so needed somat to do ) LOL
Ta 
Pete
Ps...A thanks to Congo for the heater cord sealing tile method (I Like!!)


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey what tool do u use to do that


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks cool! What are the measurements of each enclosure? Can an adult Bredli use a heat cord and not a basking lamp?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> Hey what tool do u use to do that


Router ...49 dollar cheap one from Bunnings lol

- - - Updated - - -



Sabohan said:


> Looks cool! What are the measurements of each enclosure? Can an adult Bredli use a heat cord and not a backing lamp?


6ft Long x 3ft High x 2ft Wide...My bredli after being fed always coils up on a warm mat till digested food before she starts wandering about......i will also have a lamp fitting other end where there will be either a branch or shelf fitted
Ta
Pete


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 14, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Router ...49 dollar cheap one from Bunnings lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Hmm, seems awesome, so the 'cool end' is basically the middle? I might try this in the future...


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> Hmm, seems awesome, so the 'cool end' is basically the middle? I might try this in the future...


Anywhere on the floor away from the tile will be a cool ambient Temp...Im just giving 2 x heat options...1 up 1 down


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 14, 2012)

looks good. How old is the bredli and what size?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> looks good. How old is the bredli and what size?


Pics in bredli thread i posted other day in the Dannydee thread


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 14, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Pics in bredli thread i posted other day in the Dannydee thread


Nice, how old is he/she? good luck with the build


----------



## Bigchewy (Oct 14, 2012)

Love yr enclosure but don't forget it going to be heavy if u try to move enclosure into yr house lol


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2012)

Bigchewy said:


> Love yr enclosure but don't forget it going to be heavy if u try to move enclosure into yr house lol


Got 4 mates helping me later in week as weighs a ton lol

- - - Updated - - -



eddie123 said:


> Nice, how old is he/she? good luck with the build


Nearly 2 and yes she is quite big for 2

- - - Updated - - -

God dam it.... Getting nice temps in melamine where probe is but tiles max out at 28 on surface... Guna have to seal it up and get it in the house to get the extra temp I need.... Few tweaks and we be ok lol


----------



## Kraft (Oct 14, 2012)

You should have all your heat options on the same side, an bredli's are arboreal so they prefer height over length. Well mine does he loves to climb he is 3 years old and 5ft long and super aggressive but I love him but all that aside your enclosure is looking pretty sweet I'm sure your python will be very happy!


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 14, 2012)

How come when I click on your pics they aren't found ?


----------



## dannydee (Oct 15, 2012)

It's looking good buddy, good size as well. I wish I had the space for a couple of bigger enclosures, not sure my girlfriend would be too keen on it though. She already complains about the study looking more like a snake room, even though she likes the snakes.


----------



## ouroboros (Oct 19, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Ps...A thanks to Congo for the heater cord sealing tile method (I Like!!)



Have you got a link to this method or was it a PM convo?


----------



## jbest (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey what size tile did you use 200 x 200?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 22, 2012)

ouroboros said:


> Have you got a link to this method or was it a PM convo?


Congo python done a thread on it

- - - Updated - - -



jbest said:


> Hey what size tile did you use 200 x 200?


400x400


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 22, 2012)

how are you planning on raising the temp of the tile? Looks wicked though, off to bunnings for a router i think. Was it pretty straight forward to cut out the pattern for heat cord?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 23, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> how are you planning on raising the temp of the tile? Looks wicked though, off to bunnings for a router i think. Was it pretty straight forward to cut out the pattern for heat cord?


If u run 1 cord at 25 w 4.5 m and space the turns between 20/30 mm it will reach temp.... Try in a spare bit of wood 1st as I ended having to double up my cords as I done 50 mm spaces with out testing and I had to router the slot bigger to accept both cords... Got probe pushed in a routered slot to middle of tile and now I get good temps.... It was still raising at 37 when I turned off in testing so I'll easily set it go 32/33 and should be all good in the cold months also

- - - Updated - - -

There is an update in general reptile discussion


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 23, 2012)

cheers ozimid thats just what i was looking for. do you think that will be enough to raise the ambient temp of a smaller enclosure? 90 x 45 x45? or would you think i will still need some sort of CHE or something?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 25, 2012)

justdragons said:


> cheers ozimid thats just what i was looking for. do you think that will be enough to raise the ambient temp of a smaller enclosure? 90 x 45 x45? or would you think i will still need some sort of CHE or something?


Def not its just a local belly heat for digestion.... Ambient temp is anuva subject... Pm me if u want my opinion on this as different snakes require different Set ups

- - - Updated - - -

Enclosure be finished this weekend so will update and give temp gradients and reasons to heat placements... Pete

- - - Updated - - -

Nearly there


----------



## Python_Player (Nov 22, 2012)

ok this may sound like a stupid question but how are you fitting the glass in there with the bottom and top already in place? :?


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 22, 2012)

Python_Player said:


> ok this may sound like a stupid question but how are you fitting the glass in there with the bottom and top already in place? :?


The glass lifts in and out of plastic tracks...it pushes up inside the larger top rail then drops in the lower shallow 1 allowing u to remove if necessary


----------



## Python_Player (Nov 22, 2012)

ahhhh i see  thanks haha. I'm giving a custom enclosure a go and wasn't sure exactly how it works. Thanks again


----------

